
What Facebook Did to American Democracy - anarbadalov
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/10/what-facebook-did/542502/?single_page=true
======
eevilspock
> And why it was so hard to see it coming

Bullshit. It was easy to see coming. But we all wear self-serving blinders.
Too many profit from the perverse incentives of an ad- and click-driven
internet. Too many chase social cred by sharing or agreeing with posts that
milk the confirmation bias of the bubble they are written by and for. Too few
are willing to pay the costs of pursuing truth, of doing the right thing.

